# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  شبيك لبيك اي إستشارة في الديكور بين إيديك

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أخواني و أخواتي أعضاء منتدي أبناء مصر

بمناسبة فصل قاعة الديكور عن قاعة المطبخ 

و تزامنها مع إحتفالات يوم الميلاد الرابع للمنتدي 

نقدم لكم اليوم مفاجأة سارة  

    

فرصة عظيمة لكل من يريد أن ينسق بيته من البداية أو يعيد تنسيقه و ترتيبه من جديد 

و يريد عمل أي نوع من الديكورات به، قاعتنا قاعة  الديكور في الخدمة .............

بمعني كل من يرغب فقط عليه أن يأتي إلينا في القاعة و يعرض علينا ماذا يريد و نحن 

في خدمتكم و تحت أمركم في كافة الإستشارات الفنية و الإقتراحات التي تريدونها.... 

نساعدكم و نقترح عليكم و نختار معكم ما يناسب كل فراغ ويضفي عليه لمسة جمالية،، 

فقط زورونا تجدون ما يسركم  :f2:  

   

دمتم بكل خير 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اولا مبروك عليكى الاشراف يابوكى 

ثانيا انا بحب الاضاءه جدا فى البيت عايز نظم اضاءه light system لان بجد بتدى منظر جميل جدا للمكان ياريت بس اعرف انواعها وايه اللمسات الى ممكن اضفها وتنفع لغرف المعيشه

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

مبروووووووووووك :hey:  
مبروك لنا جميعنا فصل قاعة المطبخ عن الديكور.

لانه الواحد في الاول كان بيجلس على الكنبة ويشم ريحة شياط  :Evil 2:  

مبررووووووووك مبرووووووووووك ::   ::  

جهد مشكورين عليه فعلا.

----------


## boukybouky

> اولا مبروك عليكى الاشراف يابوكى 
> 
> ثانيا انا بحب الاضاءه جدا فى البيت عايز نظم اضاءه light system لان بجد بتدى منظر جميل جدا للمكان ياريت بس اعرف انواعها وايه اللمسات الى ممكن اضفها وتنفع لغرف المعيشه


الله يبارك فيك يا زيزو و مبروك لك انت كمان و ربنا يوفقنا جميعاً

الإضاءة فن لا يعرف أسراره الكثيرون، في البيت العربي الكثيرون يتعاملون مع الضوء على أنه وسيلة للإنارة فقط، والإنارة تعني عندهم اكبر كمية من المصابيح معلقة بالسقف تستهلك على مدار الساعة مئات الكيلو واتات، وتؤذي العين والجسد والمشاعر، 

فالإضاءة  لغة يجب على الجميع تعلمها وتوظيفها لنحصل على مشاعر وأحاسيس لا متناهية من الهدوء والصفاء و الرومانسية.

الإضاءة تلعب دورا هاما في أي ديكور منزلي، و الإضاءة الغير مباشرة  من الوسائل الهامة  التي تضفي جو هادئ و شكل جزاب في آن واحد و هذا ليس معناه الإستغناء عن أي إضاءة مباشرة في المطلق لا بل التقليل منه و إستعمالها فقط في الأماكن التي تحتاجها و تون ملائمة للتصميم الداخلي للمكان و مثال لهذا النجف فهو إضاءة مباشرة لكنه لا يصلح للإستعمال في أي مكان في المنزل.

بخصوص غرف المعيشة أري في تقديري الشخصي أن إستعمال الأباجورات و و وحدات الإضاءة الرأسية (لابمادير) هي أفضل شئ لكن مع مراعاة أن تكون تلك الوحدات لها إضاءة واضحة حيت تمكنا من القراءة و ممارسة أي نشاط  و لا تتعب العين لأنه توجد وسائل إضاءة تكون إضاءتها ضعيفة و هذه فقط للشكل الجمالي و ليس للإحتياج الوظيفي، 
و أمثلة للوحدات التي تصلح لغرف المعيشة ما يلي: 











يا رب تعجبك تلك النماذج و إن شاء الله لو يوجد أي إستفسار أنا في الخدمة 

نورتنا يا زيزو و في إنتظار دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم
> مبروووووووووووك 
> مبروك لنا جميعنا فصل قاعة المطبخ عن الديكور.
> لانه الواحد في الاول كان بيجلس على الكنبة ويشم ريحة شياط  
> مبررووووووووك مبرووووووووووك  
> جهد مشكورين عليه فعلا.


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

الله يبارك فيكِ يا قلم و طبشورة  :f:  

ايوة صح معاكِ حق بس قدر و لطف اتفصلوا قبل ما يحصل حريقة  :good:  

منورة يا قمر و في إنتظار تفاعلك معنا في القاعة الجديدة 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## amr emam

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> أخواني و أخواتي أعضاء منتدي أبناء مصر
> 
> بمناسبة فصل قاعة الديكور عن قاعة المطبخ 
> 
> و تزامنها مع إحتفالات يوم الميلاد الرابع للمنتدي 
> 
> نقدم لكم اليوم مفاجأة سارة  
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه قوى شبيك لبيك ده يا رورو  :Bye:  

عالعموم مبروك عليكى الاشراف .... :y:  .

انا عايز تصميم لفيلا على شاطئ البحر  ::p:  

وسط البساتين الخضراء  ومزارع السافانا  ::p:  

عمرو امام

----------


## boukybouky

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه قوى شبيك لبيك ده يا رورو  
> عالعموم مبروك عليكى الاشراف .... .
> انا عايز تصميم لفيلا على شاطئ البحر  
> وسط البساتين الخضراء  ومزارع السافانا  
> عمرو امام


الله يبارك فيك يا عمرو الف شكر يا باشا 

انت بس شد حيلك و جيب الفيللا اللي علي شاطئ البحر

و تكون وسط البساتين الخضراء  ومزارع السافانا..هو يعني الكلام بفلوس  ::p:  

و انا تحت أمرك اعملها الديكور ... أنا منتظرة شوف انت بقي تقدر تجيبها إمتي  :good:  

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## saladino

ألف مبروك يابوكى على الاشراف

موضوع جميل 
وربنا يقدرك يارب

ممكن لو أمكن فى نقاط  سريعة أسس الديكور البسيط الهادى لاى مساحة متوسطة

----------


## snowwhite

الف مبروك الإشراف وإن شاء الله إلى مزيد من التقدم.

----------


## soldier

ألف مبروك على الإشراف يا بوووك وربنا يوفقك 
أنا بقى بجهز شقتى اليومين دول يعنى محتاج مشورتك جدا ، أول حاجة الدهانات أنا متردد ... هلى أعمل الشقة كلها لون واحد ولا أجزئها ؟؟
عايز مشورتك وجزاكى الله خيرا

----------


## boukybouky

> ألف مبروك يابوكى على الاشراف
> موضوع جميل 
> وربنا يقدرك يارب
> ممكن لو أمكن فى نقاط  سريعة أسس الديكور البسيط الهادى لاى مساحة متوسطة


الله يبارك فيك يا صلادينو و مبروك لك انت أيضاً

الله يخليك الجميل تواجدك في الموضوع و ربنا يقدرنا جميعاً

أهم شئ في التصميم الداخلي أو الديكور أن تكون الوحدات المستخدمة تتلائم و مساحة الفراغ المتاح 

و لكي يكون الديكور هادئ يجب البعد عن الوحدات الكبيرة الحجم و الألوان التي تثير الأعصاب 

و التفكير المرتب في أولويات الاشياء الموضوعة مثال عادة الناس تصر علي إختيار مثلا سجاجيد 

كبيرة الحجم بحيث تغطي أكبر مساحة من الأرضية في حين يجب أولاً إختيار وحدات الأثاث و تنسيقها

و من ثم إختيار سجادة مساحتها تلائم المساحة المتبيقية بين وحدات الأثاث و ليس تكون تحته 

و كي يكتمل الهدوء يتم إختيار وحدات إضاءة مناسبة للفراغ من حيث قوة الإضاءة 

هذا مختصر للمفهوم و لو أي سؤال تفصيلي أنا تحت أمرك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## saladino

> الله يبارك فيك يا صلادينو و مبروك لك انت أيضاً
> 
> الله يخليك الجميل تواجدك في الموضوع و ربنا يقدرنا جميعاً
> 
> أهم شئ في التصميم الداخلي أو الديكور أن تكون الوحدات المستخدمة تتلائم و مساحة الفراغ المتاح 
> 
> و لكي يكون الديكور هادئ يجب البعد عن الوحدات الكبيرة الحجم و الألوان التي تثير الأعصاب 
> 
> و التفكير المرتب في أولويات الاشياء الموضوعة مثال عادة الناس تصر علي إختيار مثلا سجاجيد 
> ...


*مشكورة يابوكى على النقاط السريعة والمفيدة
بالفعل انا اميل الى البساطة 
كلامك موافق للتصور المبدئى فى دماغى
ولى عودة مرة اخرى
شددى حيالك بس ههه
*

----------


## boukybouky

> الف مبروك الإشراف وإن شاء الله إلى مزيد من التقدم.


الله يبارك فيك يا snowwhite

الف شكر يا قمر و انا في إنتظارك دايما بمواضيعك الجميلة في الديكور

و أي سؤال يا جميل أنا تحت أمرك  :f2:  

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## boukybouky

> ألف مبروك على الإشراف يا بوووك وربنا يوفقك 
> أنا بقى بجهز شقتى اليومين دول يعنى محتاج مشورتك جدا ، أول حاجة الدهانات أنا متردد ... هلى أعمل الشقة كلها لون واحد ولا أجزئها ؟؟
> عايز مشورتك وجزاكى الله خيرا


الله يبارك فيك يا soldier 
انت تؤمر بس كده، و ربنا يوفقك و يتمم بخير إن شاء الله
بص يا سيدي أنا شخصياً لست من أنصار اللون الواحد فهو يعطي رتابة للعين 
تغيير اللون من حجرة إلي أخري بيعطي شعور بالتغيير و عدم الملل و ايضاً ينقلك من جو إلي آخر حسب
الغرفة التي تدخلها ... بل أصل بك إلي أنه يمكنك عمل أكثر من لون في المكان الواحد ..بمعني
أن يتم إختيار حائط واحد في الغرفة يكون بلون مختلف عن بقية الحجرة مثلا .. 
من الألوان التي أفضلها بصراحة في الدهانات و مريحة درجة (cafe au lait ) درجة من البيجيهات و هي لون القهوة باللبن
و أيضاً درجة (vert de gris ) و هي درجة رمادي مخضر لأن الرمادي العادي بيكون ممل في الروية لكن مزج الأخضر به يغيره تماماً .. 
و لكن أهم شئ أن يتناسب لون الدهانات مع أولان المفروشات حتي تكتمل اللوحة الفنية في الشقة 

هذه الصورة دهان الحائط مثال للون (vert de gris )



و تلك أمثلة لإستخدام الألوان الجريئة في الدهانات





مثال لتغيير حائط واحد في المكان فهنا كسوه حجر و ممكن إستبداله بلون 



أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في الرد علي إستفسارك و في إنتظارك اي وقت 

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## soldier

جزاكى الله خيرا كثيرا يا بوكى 
أنا كمان بميل لرأيك بس كنت عايز حد يشجعنى 
اللونين إللى إخترتيهم شيك جدا وخصوصا البيجات لإنها قريبه من لون السيراميك بتاعى 
تحياتى ليكى وجزاكى الله خيرا كثيرا

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*أنا يا بوكى أميل للون البنفسجى ...... الخاص بالصورة الثانية 
يعنى الحجرة كده فيها دف وراحة ...... لكن الصورة الاولى ألوانها تليق أكثر مع مكتب فى شركة 
لون رجولى 
لكن هذاااااااااااا لايمنع أنك وأفكارك وديكوراتك أكثر من رائعه 
وسامحينى لتدخلى فى الموضوع بدون مقدمات*

----------


## boukybouky

> *أنا يا بوكى أميل للون البنفسجى ...... الخاص بالصورة الثانية 
> يعنى الحجرة كده فيها دف وراحة ...... لكن الصورة الاولى ألوانها تليق أكثر مع مكتب فى شركة 
> لون رجولى 
> لكن هذاااااااااااا لايمنع أنك وأفكارك وديكوراتك أكثر من رائعه 
> وسامحينى لتدخلى فى الموضوع بدون مقدمات*


أهلاً بك يا دعاء أي وقت انت صاحبة موضوع يا قمر 

علي كل حال إختلاف الأذواق في الألوان شئ وارد

الله يخليكي يا جميل الرائع هو مشاركتك هنا 

في إنتظارك  دوماًَ

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## h*m

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مبرزك يا بوكى 
انا عايزه اسألك عن الدهانات ايضا بس نفسى فى ألوان تناسب اى اثاث لانى لسه مخترتش الجهاز وانا السيراميك عندى لونه اسمر فى ابيض فى رمادى واخترت اللون ده لانى حسيت انه ممكن يناسب اى لون فى الدهان والاثاث اتمنى منك الرد
شكرررررررررررررررررررا
سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## basbosa27

::h::  اولا ميرسى يا بوكى على خدماتك لكن انا شخصيا بفضل اختار ديكور شقتى بنفسى لانى لا افضل الا ذوقى لكن طبعا لو فى اى استشارة هتكون ليكى 
ثانيا عمرو امام انا جبتلك تصميم فيلتين لو عاوز اكتر قولى وانا هجيبلك ولو حبيت تفاصيل الفلل من الداخل قولى ابعتهملك انت بس امر على بوكى بقى الديكور وانت عليك حاجه بسيطه اوى الارض والمبانى ومتنساش تدور على حد يزرعلك السافانا يلا يا عم علشان مبقاش حرمتك من حاجه  :good: 
دلوقتى فى مشكله مش عارفه احمل الصور ياريت لو تقولى الطريقه وانا احملهم

----------


## amr emam

> اولا ميرسى يا بوكى على خدماتك لكن انا شخصيا بفضل اختار ديكور شقتى بنفسى لانى لا افضل الا ذوقى لكن طبعا لو فى اى استشارة هتكون ليكى


ان شاء الله  يكون  بيتك  يا بوسى  اجمل بيت فى الدنيا 





> ثانيا عمرو امام


انا سامع حد  بيجيب فى سيرتى 





> انا جبتلك تصميم فيلتين لو عاوز اكتر قولى وانا هجيبلك ولو حبيت تفاصيل الفلل من الداخل


الف  شكر  بسبوسه نردهالك فى الافراح  ان شاء الله 




> ومتنساش تدور على حد يزرعلك السافانا يلا يا عم علشان مبقاش حرمتك من حاجه


 :4:   :4:   :4:   :4:  





> دلوقتى فى مشكله مش عارفه احمل الصور ياريت لو تقولى الطريقه وانا احملهم


بصى  يا فندم  اضغطى  على  اضافه  رد 

وفى اعلاه صندوق الحوار هتلاقى  العلامه ده 



اضغطى  عليها  وادخلى اللينك  

جربى  وقوليلى الاخبار 

عمرو امام

----------


## boukybouky

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> مبرزك يا بوكى 
> انا عايزه اسألك عن الدهانات ايضا بس نفسى فى ألوان تناسب اى اثاث لانى لسه مخترتش الجهاز وانا السيراميك عندى لونه اسمر فى ابيض فى رمادى واخترت اللون ده لانى حسيت انه ممكن يناسب اى لون فى الدهان والاثاث اتمنى منك الرد
> شكرررررررررررررررررررا
> سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

الله يبارك فيكِ h*m منورة الموضوع و المنتدي

بما انكِ من النوع الذي يفضل أن يكون المنزل كله لون واحد فالألوان المحايدة أفضل شئ 

مثل : البيج، 



الرمادي الفاتح ، 



في إنتظارك دوماً بأي إستفسار

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> اولا ميرسى يا بوكى على خدماتك لكن انا شخصيا بفضل اختار ديكور شقتى بنفسى لانى لا افضل الا ذوقى لكن طبعا لو فى اى استشارة هتكون ليكى 
> ثانيا عمرو امام انا جبتلك تصميم فيلتين لو عاوز اكتر قولى وانا هجيبلك ولو حبيت تفاصيل الفلل من الداخل قولى ابعتهملك انت بس امر على بوكى بقى الديكور وانت عليك حاجه بسيطه اوى الارض والمبانى ومتنساش تدور على حد يزرعلك السافانا يلا يا عم علشان مبقاش حرمتك من حاجه 
> دلوقتى فى مشكله مش عارفه احمل الصور ياريت لو تقولى الطريقه وانا احملهم


أهلاً وسهلاً بك بسبوسة منورة

العفو لا داعي للشكر فهذا هو الغرض من الموضوع المساعدة قدر المستطاع

لك مطلق الحرية طبعاً و هذا الموضوع ما هو إلا تقديم المساعدة لمن يريد فقط 

و تحت امرك في أي وقت تحتاجين لأي إستشارة.....

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

ازيك يا بوكى موضوع جميل قوى
وبصراحة هاستغلك آخر استغلال بقى بمناسبة الإشراف ومناسبة القاعة الجديدة اللى انفصلت عن المطبخ
انا بقى يا ستى عايزاكى تختاريلى كدا بذوقك الجميل
شوية تصميمات لأودة نوم أطفال نفسى اعملها للولاد ولادى دول اللى مجننى 
يعنى وورينى بقى شقاوة الأطفال فى التصميم
والف مبروك يا حبيبتى مع أنها متأخرة كتير بس معلش بقى قلت برضه اجى اهنى وابارك

----------


## soldier

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخت العزيزة بوكى بوكى
ياريت بعد ما تردى على أختنا قلب مصر تساعدينى فى ديكورات لأبواب الغرف الداخلية فى الشقة زى باب غرفة النوم باب المطبخ وباب غرفة نوم الأطفال & وجزاكى الله خيرا كثيرا

----------


## waves

بوكى

ايه الجمال ده كله وزوقك الرهيب الرقيق الناعم ده :hey:  

انا عضوه جديده فى المنتدى ولولا انى تهت شوية فى المنتدى ماكنتش شفت موضوعك الرائع ده :4:  

بصراحة كل حاجة انتى مختاراها جميله جدا وتسلم ايديكى يافنانة :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> ازيك يا بوكى موضوع جميل قوى
> وبصراحة هاستغلك آخر استغلال بقى بمناسبة الإشراف ومناسبة القاعة الجديدة اللى انفصلت عن المطبخ
> انا بقى يا ستى عايزاكى تختاريلى كدا بذوقك الجميل
> شوية تصميمات لأودة نوم أطفال نفسى اعملها للولاد ولادى دول اللى مجننى 
> يعنى وورينى بقى شقاوة الأطفال فى التصميم
> والف مبروك يا حبيبتى مع أنها متأخرة كتير بس معلش بقى قلت برضه اجى اهنى وابارك


الله يبارك فيكِ يا أم يوسف انت تؤمري يا جميل 
يا رب دول بعجبوكي و للصراحة منهم إقتباس من مجموعة بسمة أمل  :1:  











في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

الف شكر ليكى يا بوكى الصور جميلة قوى 
بجد سعدت بيها قوى وذوقها حلو جدا
ان شاء الله اقدر انفذ واحدة منهم وخصوصا الأولى عجبتنى جدا
والف شكر برضه لبسمة أمل انها جمعت صور زى دى
مش قلتلك انى هستغلك بس بصراحة الصور تحفة
الف شكر

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخت العزيزة بوكى بوكى
> ياريت بعد ما تردى على أختنا قلب مصر تساعدينى فى ديكورات لأبواب الغرف الداخلية فى الشقة زى باب غرفة النوم باب المطبخ وباب غرفة نوم الأطفال & وجزاكى الله خيرا كثيرا


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً و مرحباً بك soldier 

تلك نماذج للابواب الداخلية يمكنك إختيار الشكل المناسب و تعميمه بالمنزل لجميع الحجرات





















نماذج للأبواب الداخلية التي بها وحدات زجاجية و لكن في تقديري الشخصي تصلح للحمامات 

و المطابخ أكثر...





أرجو أن تجد ما يتلائم و ذوقك في تلك المجموعة و لو لم يكن بها ما تتخيله برجاء لا تترد و تعلمني 

و إن شاء الله أجد ما تريده ....مرحباً بك دوماً في شبيك لبيك

في رعاية الله،،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكى
> ايه الجمال ده كله وزوقك الرهيب الرقيق الناعم ده 
> انا عضوه جديده فى المنتدى ولولا انى تهت شوية فى المنتدى ماكنتش شفت موضوعك الرائع ده 
> بصراحة كل حاجة انتى مختاراها جميله جدا وتسلم ايديكى يافنانة


كل الشكر لك waves لإطرائك الرقيق
أهلاً وسهلاً بك في المنتدي عامة و في شبيك لبيك خاصة
حظي حلو انكِ توهتِ لتشرفيني في موضوعي ..تسلمي و في إنتظاركِ دوماً
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الف شكر ليكى يا بوكى الصور جميلة قوى 
> بجد سعدت بيها قوى وذوقها حلو جدا
> ان شاء الله اقدر انفذ واحدة منهم وخصوصا الأولى عجبتنى جدا
> والف شكر برضه لبسمة أمل انها جمعت صور زى دى
> مش قلتلك انى هستغلك بس بصراحة الصور تحفة
> الف شكر


العفو علي ايه يا قمر المهم انها عجبتك

ان شاء الله و مبروك مقدماً 

انت تؤمري يا جميل اي وقت 

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## amr emam

ايه الجمال  ده  يا رورو  

بجد  حمامات  روعه  وجنان  

وبسم الله  ماشاء الله  انا شايف  الزباين  كتير 

والاقبال  على الموضوع  متزايد  

انا  جاى  بس اسلم  وانق  شويه 

 ::p:  ::p:  ::p: 

عمرو امام

----------


## boukybouky

*حمامات ايه يا عمرو بس 

صح النوم فوق كده الله يكرمك 

انت شكلك دخلت موضوع غلط 

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## نور مصر 2006

ليه استشارة 
عاوزة موديلات لباب الشقة من الداخل مع العلم ان الباب فى شراعة

----------


## boukybouky

> ليه استشارة 
> عاوزة موديلات لباب الشقة من الداخل مع العلم ان الباب فى شراعة


أهلاً وسهلاً بك نور مصر نورتي الموضوع و المنتدي

و يسعدني أن تكون أولي مشاركاتك في موضوعي 

و ان شاء الله تسعدي معنا و نراكي في المنتدي دوماً











يا رب يعجبوكي و في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## نور مصر 2006

ميرسى و الله موديلات تجنن 
متشكرة جدا على الاهتمام

----------


## dodoo_oo

والله مجهود رااااااااااااااائع رورو 
تسلمى عليه يا عسل
وانا بصراحة عندى استشارات كتييييييييير اوى بس خلينى الاول ضيفة لزيزة ومش من اول مرة اقرفك :2:  

تحياااااااااااااااااتى يا عسل :f:

----------


## boukybouky

*منورة يا دودو الإستشارات 

تحت أمرك يا جميل في أي حاجة انت بس تؤمري

في إنتظارك و دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



ما شاء الله عليك اختنا الطيبة بوكى بوكى 

مجهود وعطاء رائع 

تسلم ايديك يا بوكى بوكى 

المشكلة انى مش عارف أدخل شقتى ازاى بعد الصور الجميلة دى 

نقول برضه الحمد لله كلها نعم من ربنا سبحانه وتعالى 

أشرف
( أبو ندى )  

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

والدعاء لأخوانك المسلمين فى كل مكان  

جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## المدمر911

تسلم اييدك بووووووووووووووكي شكر علو الموضوع الرائع
المدمر911

----------


## boukybouky

> *
> 
> ما شاء الله عليك اختنا الطيبة بوكى بوكى 
> مجهود وعطاء رائع 
> تسلم ايديك يا بوكى بوكى 
> المشكلة انى مش عارف أدخل شقتى ازاى بعد الصور الجميلة دى 
> نقول برضه الحمد لله كلها نعم من ربنا سبحانه وتعالى 
> أشرف
> ( أبو ندى )  
> ...


تسلم يا أشرف الله يكرمك و ازي ندي و أم ندي يا رب تكونوا بخير

انت بس تؤمر هات رسومات شقتك و نعملك فيها كل اللي انت عايزه

الحمد الله علي كل حال  :f:  

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> تسلم اييدك بووووووووووووووكي شكر علو الموضوع الرائع
> المدمر911


تسلم المدمر911 

العفو علي ايه و لو لك أي إستشارة لا تتردد

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## محمد شميس

متشكرين جدا يا بوكي علي الفكرة الهيلة دية وهي جت في وقتها لاني بجهز شقتي دلوقتي بس انا عاوز اسئلك عن شوية حاجات كدة ياريت تفيديني بمعرفتها

اولا انا عاوز اسئل عن الكرانيش وهل هي تلائم جميع الشقق وامتي احط كورنيشة صغيرة وامتي احط كبيرة
ولو كان السقف واطي شوية حوالي 2.75متر هل من الممكن ان احنا نعمل كورنيشه فيه.

ثانيابالنسبة للون السيراميك في المطبخ والحمام انا عملتهم بيج×عسلي لاني بحب اللونين دول جدا
ودلوقتي عاوز اعمل لون الشقة برده بيج × عسلي هل ده ينفع خصوصا ان خطيبتي رافضة بتقولي كفاية بقي بيجيهات.
فانا عاوزك تقوليلي هل لون الاصفر اليموني مع الزيتي متلائمين مع بعض وعاوز اعرف اية الالوان اللي لو تداخلت مع بعضها تدي منظر حلو وهل لو انا حطيت لونين ممكن الون الكورنيشة او الجزء الاوسط منها

ثالثا انا عندي عمود ساقط في الشقة فمن الافضل ان ادهنه باللون الفاتح ام الغامق
رابعا ايه رايك في الاسبولش وهل هو افضل من الدهان العادي
خامسا هل من الافضل دهان غرفة النوم باللون الاخضر خصوصا اني سمعت دكتور نفسي يقول ان الانسان لم يستيقظ من النوم ويشوف اللون الخضر بيستريح نفسيا

اسف اني طولت والف الف شكر

----------


## المدمر911

اسلمت تعليقك الرائع بس عندي طلب منكي اريد صور غرف النوم 
وانا عارف انك زعلانه مني بسبب طلبك السابق بس انشاء الله اجيب كل طلبك وشكرااااااااااااااا
المدمر911

----------


## boukybouky

> متشكرين جدا يا بوكي علي الفكرة الهيلة دية وهي جت في وقتها لاني بجهز شقتي دلوقتي بس انا عاوز اسئلك عن شوية حاجات كدة ياريت تفيديني بمعرفتها
> 
> اولا انا عاوز اسئل عن الكرانيش وهل هي تلائم جميع الشقق وامتي احط كورنيشة صغيرة وامتي احط كبيرة
> ولو كان السقف واطي شوية حوالي 2.75متر هل من الممكن ان احنا نعمل كورنيشه فيه.


أهلاً و مرحباً بك شميس منور الموضوع...العفو علي ايه ..بس كده انت تؤمر
بص يا سيدي الكرانيش بتضفي شكل جمالي حقاً علي الاسقف و أنا شخصياً انصح بها 
مقاس الكرانيش يعتمد علي إرتفاع السقف فكلما ارتفع السقف كلما كان في الإمكان
وضع كرانيش عريضة و كبيرة الحجم 
أيوة من الممكن وضع كرانيش في الإرتفاع 2.75 متر و تكون الكورنيشة صغيرة لا يتجاوز
سقوطها عن 12 او 14 سم و يكون تصميمها بسيط و ليس فيه الكثير من التفاصيل 
علي سبيل المثال تلك الكورنيشة التي بالصورة:



 و هنا أيضاً مع الأخذ في الإعتبار طبعا انها لن تكون لديك مقسمة كما بالصورة إنما فقط لعرض الشكل






> ثانيابالنسبة للون السيراميك في المطبخ والحمام انا عملتهم بيج×عسلي لاني بحب اللونين دول جدا
> ودلوقتي عاوز اعمل لون الشقة برده بيج × عسلي هل ده ينفع خصوصا ان خطيبتي رافضة بتقولي كفاية بقي بيجيهات.
> فانا عاوزك تقوليلي هل لون الاصفر اليموني مع الزيتي متلائمين مع بعض وعاوز اعرف اية الالوان اللي لو تداخلت مع بعضها تدي منظر حلو وهل لو انا حطيت لونين ممكن الون الكورنيشة او الجزء الاوسط منها


معلش سؤال انت تقصد الألوان للدهانات ام للسيراميك في بقية الشقة؟؟؟
لو علي الدهانات توجد ألوان كثيرة حلوة و يمكنك تصفح هذا الموضوع سوف تجد فيه 
تكوينات لونية متعددة للألوان التي تتجانس مع بعضها:
عالم ألوان ..ألوان..ألوان
أمامك حلين ممكن أن تدهن الكرانيش بلون السقف في حالة وجود أكثر من لون
للحوائط أو لو كلهم لون واحد ممكن ان تدهن الكرانيش بلون الحائط ...
لا أفضل وجود أكثر من لون في الكرانيش خاصة ان حجمها سيكون صغير و لا تعطي 
شكل جمالي مريح، إضافة لون بتكون في الكرانيش الكبيرة التي بها نقوش كثيرة فقط. 




> ثالثا انا عندي عمود ساقط في الشقة فمن الافضل ان ادهنه باللون الفاتح ام الغامق


لو المساحة ضيقة فمن الأفضل دهانه بنفس لون الحوائط حتي لا تساعد علي ظهوره
و من الممكن وضع قطعة أثاث صغيرة الحجم بحجم العمود و فوقها تابلوه صغير في
إحدي أركانه، او تركه بدون شئ ولكن الأهم لا أجعله متميز في التشطيب حتي لا 
اسلط الضوء عليه و يزيد إحساسي بوجوده.




> رابعا ايه رايك في الاسبولش وهل هو افضل من الدهان العادي


الدهان الاسبونج بيكون حلو لو النقاش كويس  :: 
المهم حد يدهنه بشكل جيد بيكون حلو اوي فعلاً بس تاخد بالك الا تكون تكتلات 
اللون كثيرة و تكون الفراغات البسيطة أكثر.




> خامسا هل من الافضل دهان غرفة النوم باللون الاخضر خصوصا اني سمعت دكتور نفسي يقول ان الانسان لم يستيقظ من النوم ويشوف اللون الخضر بيستريح نفسيا
> 
> اسف اني طولت والف الف شكر


بصراحة في موضوع الطب النفس هذا يُسأل فيها د/ عادل  ::  لا أعلم حقاً
بصراحة الأهم يكون لون مريح لمن ينام فيها ..مريح للعين و ليس المهم لون بذاته
يعني من درجات الأخضر المريحة الرمادي المخضر فبيكون مريح للعين
 لو انت مصر علي الأخضر يعني ..



و توجد ألوان كثيرة و في إختيارها يا ريت تراعي لون الأثاث في غرفة النوم  لأن تلك
الغرفة تكون قطع الأثاث فيها كبيرة و تحتل مساحة كبيرة فلونها بيغطي مساحة لا
يُستهان بها في الحجرة فيراعي الألوان التي لا تزيد من ضيق الغرفة لو كانت مساحتها 
ليست كبيرة.
يا رب أكون أجبت علي كل ما تود معرفته و في إنتظارك أي وقت  :f2:  
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## محمد شميس

متشكر جدا يا بوكي علي النصائح الجميلة ديه الف شكر بس انا عاوز اقولك ان الشقة عندي واسعة وان عاوز  فمن الافضل ادهنها بلون فاتح ام غامق ولا بلون واحد وان كان لونين هل ادهن نص ونص ولا اخلي الغامق اكتر من الفاتح او العكس وعاز برضه اعرف ايه هو انسب مكان لوضع الزهور هل في غرفة المعيشة ولا الصالون ولا علي باب الشقة ومرة ثانية الف الف شكر

----------


## boukybouky

> اسلمت تعليقك الرائع بس عندي طلب منكي اريد صور غرف النوم 
> وانا عارف انك زعلانه مني بسبب طلبك السابق بس انشاء الله اجيب كل طلبك وشكرااااااااااااااا
> المدمر911


لا أبداً مافيش زعل والا حاجة و أعتذر عن تأخيري

نماذج من غرف النوم 















تلك مجموعة متنوعة من التصميمات تجمع بين المودرن و الكلاسيك

كي تختار منها ما يناسبك و يناسب ميولك في التصميم

في إنتظارك دوماً 

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## المدمر911

شكرا ليك اختي العزيزه على النموذج الرائع الف شكر
المدمر911

----------


## ابن ساير

بارك الله فيكم ........ 
س/ نريد تعلم اساسيات فن الديكور من حيث   ( الالوان) تعريف بالالون الدافئة والصارخة والباردة .  ( الاضاءة ) ساطعة ورمنسية اين تضاعها في غرفة 
ولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــكم تحياتي

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

انا لسه عضوه جديده هنا معاكم وفرحانه بوجودى وسطكم وفرحت اكتر بموضوعك بوكى
موضوعك حلو كتيييييييييير وواضح فيه مجهودك وذوقك الراقى والى شجعونى ان تكون اول مشاركاتى فيه
 وعلى فكره انا مهندسه معماريه ومن تخصصى الديكور برضه ويسعدنى انى اشارك معاكم لو تحبوا
تحياتى ليكى ولمساعدتك للاعضاء ولمنتداكم الجميل بيكم

----------


## boukybouky

> بارك الله فيكم ........ 
> س/ نريد تعلم اساسيات فن الديكور من حيث   ( الالوان) تعريف بالالون الدافئة والصارخة والباردة .  ( الاضاءة ) ساطعة ورمنسية اين تضاعها في غرفة 
> ولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــكم تحياتي


الف شكر لك ابن ساير و أعتذر عن تأخري في الرد علي مداخلتك

عجلة الألوان



اللون يلعب دور أساسي في التصميم أو التكوين فراحة العين تبدأ من تقبلها للمجموعة اللونية التي تشكل التصميم ككل وعند استخدام الألوان في مجال الديكور لابد من التركيز على ثلاث نقاط مهمة :
أولا : العلاقة بين الألوان المستخدمة من حيث الانسجام والتناغم .
ثانياً: التوازن في نسب المساحات اللونية( كمية الألوان ودرجة إشعاعها وتناسبها مع المساحة ).
ثالثاً: درجـة تشبع الألوان المختلفة المستخدمة ( درجـة فتاحة اللون أو غامقه ).
فلابد من مراعاة درجة الانسجام بين الألوان المستخدمة .
وإن تشكيلات الألوان له تأثير قوي على نفوس المشاهدين عندما تكون مبنية على أسس تنظيمية وعلمية مدروسة ، وليس بالضرورة أن يكون التناسق والانسجام بين عدد محدد من الألوان .

الألوان الدافئة : 
الألوان مثل الاحمر، البرتقالي، الاصفر تعتبر من الألوان الدافئة . وبالتحديد ، ممكن ان نقول بأن الألوان الدافئة هي الألوان التي نراها عادةً في النار .
الألوان الدافئة تستعمل عادةً لإظهار الإبتهاج ، الحالة النفسية الصارخة... الشعارات والصور التي تستعمل العديد من الألوان الدافئة تستعمل لتوصيل الغضب ، الكره ، الحقد ...الخ

الألوان الباردة: 
الألوان مثل الاخضر، الازرق، البنفسجي تعتبر من الالوان الباردة . وبالتحديد ، ممكن ان نقول بأن الألوان الباردة هي الألوان التي نراها عادةً في الطبيعة (الماء ، النباتات ، السماء ..... الخ) .
الألوان الباردة تستعمل عادةً لإظهار الهدوء ، النشاطات الهادئة . فمثلاً تستعمل المستشفيات اللون الازرق المخضر ، مدموجان مع بعضهما البعض على الجدران ، وذلك لإبقاء المرضى بأعلى درجة من الهدوء 

الألوان الرئيسية : 
إنها ثلاثة الوان والتي ممكن ان تستعمل لصنع كل الألوان الأخرى التي عرفها الإنسان . الاحمر و الازرق والاصفر ، هي الالوان الرئيسية . 

الألوان الفرعية : 
الألوان الفرعية هي الألوان التي تحصل عليها عندما يتم دمج لونين من الألوان الأساسية بقيّم متساوية عندما يمزج الاحمربـ الاصفر ، تحصل على البرتقالي . وعندما يمزج الازرق بالـالاصفر ، تحصل على الاخضر . وعندما يمزج الاحمر بالـ الازرق ، تحصل على البنفسجي .

الألوان المتقابلة : 
إنها ببساطة الألوان الموجودة على الطرف الآخر من عجلة الألوان (انظر لعجلة الألوان في الاعلى). كما تلاحظ في عجلة الإطارات بالأعلى ، وبتطبيق قاعدة الألوان المتقابلة ، فإن الازرق متناسق مع البرتقالي ، الاحمرو متنساق مع الاخضر ، و الاصفر متناسق مع البنفسجي . 

الألوان النصفية: 
الألوان النصفية ماهي إلا الألوان الموجودة بين لونين في عجلة الألوان . الألوان مثل البرتقالي المحمر و الاصفر المخضر تعتبر من الألوان النصفية.

الإضاءة

تعد الإضاءة أحد العناصر الأساسية لتهيئة الإطار الصحي والنفسي اللازم للعمل , والتوزيع الجيد للإضاءة يحمي العين من الإجهاد ويمنع وقوع الحوادث ويزيد من قدرة الشخص على العطاء في العمل. 

وغالبا ما تكون وظيفة الإضاءة تحت التصنيفات التالية : 

1- إضاءة عامة : هي التي تضيء المكان و تحقق الضوء العام للغرفة . 
و مثال لها النجف و هي تكون غضاءة موزعة و غير محددة لمنطقة عن غيرها

2- إضاءة مركزة : هي التي تعطي دعم و مزيد من الضوء المباشر لمراكز العمل و النشاط في الغرفة . 
مثال: الأباجورات التي علي المكاتب ..وحدات الإضاءة الرأسية 

3- إضاءة موجهة :هي التي تستخدم لتبرز النقاط الجمالية في المنزل و تلفت النظر إليها كالتحف أو اللوحات أو الديكورات الإنشائية .
مثال: السبوتات علي التابلوهات و التي بوحدات الاثاث ...الخ
بعض الأاباجورات مع تقليل شدة الضوء يها لعمل خلفية ضوئية خافتة

لو لديك أي إستفسار آخر يسعدني تواجدك و مشاركتك دوماً  :good:  

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> انا لسه عضوه جديده هنا معاكم وفرحانه بوجودى وسطكم وفرحت اكتر بموضوعك بوكى
> موضوعك حلو كتيييييييييير وواضح فيه مجهودك وذوقك الراقى والى شجعونى ان تكون اول مشاركاتى فيه
>  وعلى فكره انا مهندسه معماريه ومن تخصصى الديكور برضه ويسعدنى انى اشارك معاكم لو تحبوا
> تحياتى ليكى ولمساعدتك للاعضاء ولمنتداكم الجميل بيكم


أهلاً و مرحباً بك همس المشاعر

نورتي المنتدي عامة و قاعة الديكور خاصة  :good:  

ده شئ يشرفني ان تكون اول مشاكرة لك في المنتدي في موضوعي المتواضع

ما شاء الله يعني تخصص متقارب طبعاً نحب ...مشاركتك مبعث سعادةلي حقاً

و في إنتظار مواضيعك الجميلة و مشاركاتك معنا في كل المواضيع 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## osha

مبرووووووووووووووووك فوز الموضوع بالاوسكار يابوكي
وكل سنة والجميع بخير

----------


## a_leader

*السلام عليكم

موضوع اكثر من رائع 

الف الف مبروك الاوسكار ,,*

----------


## boukybouky

> مبرووووووووووووووووك فوز الموضوع بالاوسكار يابوكي
> وكل سنة والجميع بخير


و انت طيبة يا أوش أوش ربنا يخليكي يا قمر

الله يبارك فيكي ومبروك عليكي انت كمان 

معلش انا وحشة و انت سباقة بالخير و هنيتيني الأول

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> موضوع اكثر من رائع 
> 
> الف الف مبروك الاوسكار ,,*


الله يبارك فيك ليدر الف شكر بجد 

يا رب يخليك و بجد رأيك هذا أعتز به

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخت الغالية boukybouky

الف مبروك جائزة الأوسكار علي هذا الموضوع المتميز .....
يستحقها عن جدارة ......
لكِ الشكر علي مواضيعك المتميزة ....
لكِ خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"][frame="9 80"][/frame][/frame]
*الف مبروك اوسكار ابناء مصر 2006*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*شكرا علي مجهودك الجميل*

----------


## M I D O O

*بارك الله فيكم اخوتي*

----------


## حمادو

ازيك يا بوكي بوكي
دي اول مرة ادخل فيها القاعة ولقيت الموضوع دا قلت بس يبقي مافيش غير بوكي بوكي هيا اللى هاتحل المشكلة

بصي ياستي انا عندي مشكلة في ديكور الصالة عندي

انا كنت الصيف اللى فات ملون حيطا من حوائط الصالة باللون البرتقالي...وبعد كده في الشتا الجو كان برد شوية قلت اغير اللون واخليه احمر, وفعلا اللون الاحمر ساعد قوي على احساسي بالدفء خصوصا ان انا جبت للحيطا اضاءات خاصة وحطيت عليها بعض الصور.
دلوقتي بأه اللون الاحمر دافئ قوي وانا داخل على صيف يقال انه هايكون احر صيف في تاريخ اوربا.
علشان كده عايز لون مايكونش دافي قوي يخنقني من الشقة
انا بافكر في البني علشان براويز الصور في الحيطا بني دا غير ان انا حاطط وجه افريقي لون الخشب بتاعه فيه بني, بس المشكلة ان لون الاثاث عندي ازرق كحلي وخشب عادي (يعني مش ملون مجرد حاطط عليه طبقة تلميع) ايه رأيك في البني؟ لو تحبي اصور ليكي الحيطا بحيث يكون عندك خلفية اكبر  انا ماعنديش مانع.
ياريت تقولي لي رأيك في البني او تقولي لي الوان تانية غير الاصفر والسماوي 

تاعبك معايا بس يعني هاتبقوا مشرفين كده من غير مانوجع دماغكم؟؟

شكرا ليكي وتقبلي تحياتي

----------


## boukybouky

> ازيك يا بوكي بوكي
> دي اول مرة ادخل فيها القاعة ولقيت الموضوع دا قلت بس يبقي مافيش غير بوكي بوكي هيا اللى هاتحل المشكلة
> 
> بصي ياستي انا عندي مشكلة في ديكور الصالة عندي
> 
> انا كنت الصيف اللى فات ملون حيطا من حوائط الصالة باللون البرتقالي...وبعد كده في الشتا الجو كان برد شوية قلت اغير اللون واخليه احمر, وفعلا اللون الاحمر ساعد قوي على احساسي بالدفء خصوصا ان انا جبت للحيطا اضاءات خاصة وحطيت عليها بعض الصور.
> دلوقتي بأه اللون الاحمر دافئ قوي وانا داخل على صيف يقال انه هايكون احر صيف في تاريخ اوربا.
> علشان كده عايز لون مايكونش دافي قوي يخنقني من الشقة
> انا بافكر في البني علشان براويز الصور في الحيطا بني دا غير ان انا حاطط وجه افريقي لون الخشب بتاعه فيه بني, بس المشكلة ان لون الاثاث عندي ازرق كحلي وخشب عادي (يعني مش ملون مجرد حاطط عليه طبقة تلميع) ايه رأيك في البني؟ لو تحبي اصور ليكي الحيطا بحيث يكون عندك خلفية اكبر  انا ماعنديش مانع.
> ...


أهلاً و مرحباً بك حمادو و تحت أمرك يا سيدي 
واضح ان تأثير الألوان عليك قوي بدرجة أنك تغير اللون حسب فصول السنة 
طبعاً لو فيه إمكانية لتصوير الحائط يبقي يا ريت و لو ينفع بقي كمان قطعة 
من طقع الأثاث لتحديد اللون العام للمكان يكون أفضل...
لكن حتي ذلك الحين لا أحبذ البني إلا إذا كان درجة محددة منه و هي درجة 
"cafee au lait" اللي هي لون القهوة باللبن و هذه الدرجة تليق مع الأزرق 
لو كان غامق الكوحلي يعني و ممكن كمان درجة "vert de gris" هي درجة 
من الأخضرات علي الرمادي شوية و فاتحة و بتليق مع البنيات و كمان مع درجات 
الأزرق الداكنة ....بص هقولك علي حاجة انا يمكن بحب اوي الدرجتين دول من 
الألوان لدرجة اني بشركهم في كل شئ، و فيه كمان درجة حلوة اوي زي الطوبي
الفاتح اللي اسمها "bois de rose" و الدرجة ديه بتيلق برضه علي الأزرق و البني 
الأول انت تعرف في درجات الألوان و الا تحب اجيبلك عينة من الألوان؟
منتظرة ردك و صورة الحائط و ان شاء الله نصل للدهان المطلوب
دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حمادو

بسم الله ماشاء الله يابوكي
اول مرة اشوف استشارة سريعة كده
جزاكي الله خير على اهتمامك والله.

دي صورة عامة للحيطا اللى المفروض اغيرها...وطبعا باقي الحوائط هاتكون بيضاء زي ما هي.


ولو عندك عينة من الالوان اللى قلتي عليها يكون احسن لان اخوكي مايعرفش فيهم..باتفرج على اللون واللى يعجبني اختاره.
على سبيل المثال اللونين دول عاجبني...ياريت تقولي لي رأيك ايه فيهم ولو عندك لون تاني تقولي لي عليه.

وشكرا على الاهتمام وسرعة الرد  :M (12): 
ملحوظة...انا مش باشرب شيشة والله  :M (11):

----------


## boukybouky

> بسم الله ماشاء الله يابوكي
> اول مرة اشوف استشارة سريعة كده
> جزاكي الله خير على اهتمامك والله.
> 
> دي صورة عامة للحيطا اللى المفروض اغيرها...وطبعا باقي الحوائط هاتكون بيضاء زي ما هي.
> ولو عندك عينة من الالوان اللى قلتي عليها يكون احسن لان اخوكي مايعرفش فيهم..باتفرج على اللون واللى يعجبني اختاره.
> على سبيل المثال اللونين دول عاجبني...ياريت تقولي لي رأيك ايه فيهم ولو عندك لون تاني تقولي لي عليه.
> 
> وشكرا على الاهتمام وسرعة الرد 
> ملحوظة...انا مش باشرب شيشة والله


شوفت بقي حسدتني يا حمادو فاتأخرت المرة ديه  :: 

زي ما هي!!!! انت عارف ان تأثير الإضاءة عالي جدا لدرجة ان الحائط لم يظهر أبيض أصلاً 
مش عارفة ده من الكاميرا و الا انت قاصد الإضاءة تعطي هذا الإنطباع، بس كده هتحسسك بالحر  :: 

البنايت حلوة بس في الدهانات بفضل في رأي الشخصي درجات أخري علشان البني الواضح بيحسسني بنقص الأكسوجين في الغرفة  :2: 

ديه الأولان اللي كنت بقولك عليها :

(1)



(2)



(3)



(4)



(5)



(6)



ديه الدرجات اللونية المقترحة بس لو عايز رأيي الشخصي انا بأفضل

رقم (1) و رقم  (3)

و شايفة انهم يليقوا أكثر مع الكحلي بس مش ينفع تكون الإضاءة قالبة مصفرة كده معاهم علي فكرة 

باعتذر عن تأخيري في الرد و في إنتظار رأيك في الألوان و تحت أمرك في اي إستفسار

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حمادو

اشكرك جدا جدا جدا جدا على النصيحة...
وفعلا رقم 1 هو دا اللون اللى انا كنت بادور عليه بس مش كنت عارف اوصل له بخيالي
وبخصوص الاضاءة...المشكلة ان انا كنت منور الصالة كلها والاضاءة كانت صفراء على حمراء بس بجد لما باقعد فيها دلوقتي باحس بحر شديد...بس ان شاء الله بكره هاجيب اللون البني والاسبوع الجاي هاغير اللون وهاصور ليكي الحيطا بالنتيجة الجديدة والاضاءة الجديدة...
ومعلش ان الاضاءة كانت عالية بس الحوائط التانية بجد بيضاء.

اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك. 3 اشكرك

----------


## boukybouky

العفو العفو العفو  :: 

انت تؤمر بس يا حمادو  و في إنتظار الوضع الجديد للصالة

و ياه لما تغير أسلوب الإضاءة هيبقي كله تمام و إحساس الحر يقل ان شاء الله 

دمت بكل خير و في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حمادو

ازيك يا بوكي بوكي

والله انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي....هو انا اي نعم جبت لون وسط بين الالوان اللى انتى رشحتيها واللون اللى انا كنت عايزه...بس بصراحة لو كنت تخيلت انى عملت البني الغريب اللى انا كنت عايزه كانت حالة الصالة هاتبقي وحشة وغلسة قوي.

بصراحة مش عارف اشكرك ازاي
روحي ياشيخة الهي ربنا يفتح في وشك كل الشقق والعمارات اللى عايزه ديكورات قادر ياكريم

شوفي بأه اللون مع العلم ان انا هاغير برواز صور الاهرامات والفنار وهاجيب بروازين كبار زي الاتنين الكبار اللى في الجنب التاني...ولسه هاغير الصور بس مش عارف هاحط ايه, ممكن صحراء او بحر علشان تبقي حاجة بالوان فريش يعني..

بصراحة اشكرك قوي قوي قوي قوي ومهما قلت مش هاكفيكي حقك...
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## أم أحمد

ما شاء الله يا حمادو
شكل اللون ده اريح للعين من الاول خالص
وهادي وهيدي وسع للمكان كمان
ما شاء الله عليك
وكل الشكر لمهندستنا الرائعة بوكي
دمتم بخير

----------


## boukybouky

أيوة كده ما شاء الله حلو اوي الدهان يا حمادو اللون ممتاز و رايق

و مريح للعين جداً و لايق اوي مع الأزرق الداكن الخاص بوحدات الأثاث

و يا تري انت غيرت الأضاء و الا عملت ايه؟؟ علشان حسيت في الصورة الجديدة

بنسيم المغربية كده في يوم جوه جميل بدل ما كانت العملية في الصورة الأولي 

تحسسك انك واقف علي كوبري قصر النيل في عز الظهر ...اعتقد إحساس الحر هيقل

الف مبروك و تحت أمرك في أي إستشارات اي وقت

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حمادو

اشكرك ام احمد على المشاركة والرد...
بس فعلا اللون الاحمر بالاضاءة دي انا كنت محتاجها في الشتا لان الجو كان برد وكنت عايز احس بدفى شوية في الشقة خصوصا يعني وان انا قاعد فيها لوحدي.
بخصوص اللون الجديد هو لون فعلا هادي وكمان باحس فيه ببرد وبنسمة هواء زي ما بوكي قالت..
اشكرك على المرور وتقبلي تحياتي


بوكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
مش عارف والله اشكرك ازاي
الاضاءة لسه مش غيرتها بصراحة...بس ان شاء الله الاسبوع الجاي عندي يوم فاضي ممكن اطلع على Ikea اجيب شوية اضاءات بيج على ازرق فاتح وربنا يسهل واخلي الصالة عبارة عن منطقة جليدية من الاضاءة والالوان الجديدة دي

وانا كنت صورت الصورة من غير اضاءة..مصورها بنور ربنا علشان كده طلعت حلوة واللون باين فيها حلو ومريح

اشكرك مرة تانية على النصيحة وانتى كده هاتخليني اطلب منك استشارة في اوضة مغلباني.....بس مش وقتها بأه علشان شكلك ممكن تملى منى

يالا ربنا يخليكي لمعدومي الافكار اللى زيي 
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## boukybouky

> اشكرك مرة تانية على النصيحة وانتى كده هاتخليني اطلب منك استشارة في اوضة مغلباني.....بس مش وقتها بأه علشان شكلك ممكن تملى منى


العفو علي ايه ...

لالا اي وقت هات اللي انت عايزه مش تقول كده 

تحت أمرك في اي استشارة امال انا عاملة الموضوع ده ليه 

في إنتظارك دوماًَ

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## بسمة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بجد يا بوكى موضوع تحفة ... مش عارفة انا مادخلتوش ازاى قبل كدة
عايزة اسألك على حاجة ... فى واحدة صحبتى بتعمل شقتها فانا ساعدتها فى اختيار الالوان وعايزة اسأل الالوان كدة كويسة ولا لا وهل تنوع الالوان فى الشقة بالشكل دة كويس ولا لا 
اولا بالنسبة للريسبشن عندها كبير ما شاء الله هتعمل حيطة رمادى غامق بس شبه اللون اللى بتقولى عليه اللى هوا رمادى مخضر شوية وباقى الريسبشن رمادى فاتح
وبعدين عندها المطبخ عايزة هيا تعمل الدواليب احمر وحابة اللون اوى والبلاط لونه ابيض عادى والحمامين لونهم بمبى ... وبعدين اوضة النوم العفش اسود وفيها اكسيسورز سيلفر والدهان برضة حيطة رمادى غامق اللى ورا السرير والباقى ابيض 
اما الليفنج فهتعمل الطفم نفسه كاكاوى فى بوستاج والدهان حيطة زيتى فاتح شوية والباقى بيج
فعايزة اسال هل الالوان كدة كويسة ولا كتير اوى فى الشقة
وهل الموبليا السودا موضة دلوقتى اصلى حاسة انه كئيب اوى وان البنى المحروق اشيك
وهل حكاية فى كل اوضة لون مختلف دى كويسة ولا هيا ما بتمشيش الا على المساحات الواسعة لان مثلا الليفنج عندها 4 ونص فى 3 وربع متر فافتكر انها صغيرة بالنسبة للون الزيتى وخصوصا ان الحيطة الزيتى هتبقى الحيطة الطويلة اللى هيا 4ونص
وسؤال كمان معلش ... هيا دلوقتى عايزة كل العفش مودرن حتى السفرة والصالون ... انا بحب المودرن جدا بس حاسة انه كتير وخصوصا ان كله عفش اسود ... هيا اه هتستخدم الاكسيسورز الوان فاتحة زى الاورنج والابيض بس دة كويس ولا لا
سؤال كمان على اساليب وضع التابلوهات واشكالهم مع بعض...
احم ....سؤال كمان هيا عندها الشقة فيها بلاط موزايكو قديم فعايزة تركب عليه تبليطة خشب صناعى كدة ... دة ينفع ولو تعرفى بيتجاب منين ... والمطبخ كمان طقمه بيتجاب منين يعنى علشان ينفذوله مطبخ معين اختارته
كفاية كدة معلش تقلت عليكى بس اصلى اول مرة اشوف الموضوع فماصدقت
انا اه بحب اتابع الديكور بس هيا فاكرانى تخصصى بفهم فى الديكور وانا بفهم فى العمارة والنتريورز بالعافية اصلا :Girl (1):

----------


## boukybouky

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بجد يا بوكى موضوع تحفة ... مش عارفة انا مادخلتوش ازاى قبل كدة
> عايزة اسألك على حاجة ... فى واحدة صحبتى بتعمل شقتها فانا ساعدتها فى اختيار الالوان وعايزة اسأل الالوان كدة كويسة ولا لا وهل تنوع الالوان فى الشقة بالشكل دة كويس ولا لا 
> اولا بالنسبة للريسبشن عندها كبير ما شاء الله هتعمل حيطة رمادى غامق بس شبه اللون اللى بتقولى عليه اللى هوا رمادى مخضر شوية وباقى الريسبشن رمادى فاتح
> وبعدين عندها المطبخ عايزة هيا تعمل الدواليب احمر وحابة اللون اوى والبلاط لونه ابيض عادى والحمامين لونهم بمبى ... وبعدين اوضة النوم العفش اسود وفيها اكسيسورز سيلفر والدهان برضة حيطة رمادى غامق اللى ورا السرير والباقى ابيض 
> اما الليفنج فهتعمل الطفم نفسه كاكاوى فى بوستاج والدهان حيطة زيتى فاتح شوية والباقى بيج
> فعايزة اسال هل الالوان كدة كويسة ولا كتير اوى فى الشقة
> وهل الموبليا السودا موضة دلوقتى اصلى حاسة انه كئيب اوى وان البنى المحروق اشيك
> وهل حكاية فى كل اوضة لون مختلف دى كويسة ولا هيا ما بتمشيش الا على المساحات الواسعة لان مثلا الليفنج عندها 4 ونص فى 3 وربع متر فافتكر انها صغيرة بالنسبة للون الزيتى وخصوصا ان الحيطة الزيتى هتبقى الحيطة الطويلة اللى هيا 4ونص
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا بجد مش عارفة إزاي أعتذر لك يا بسومة يعني الحقيقة وشي منك في الأرض  ::(: 
بجد  مش تزعلي مني و تحت أمرك انت و صاحبتك  :f2: 

بخصوص الألوان بالذات بيكون ذوق شخصي بحت إضافة إلي مراعاة المساحة
بمعني لو المساحة كبيرة و تسمح بالأولان الداكنة يبقي اي لون يتماشي مع ذوق صاحبة البيت ينفع
بخصوص اللون الرمادي المخضر بيكون حلو بس أفضل طالما هتعمل حائط واحد بس انه يكون غامق نوعاً ما حتي يحدث نوع من التضاد بينه و بين بقية الحوائط ... اما بقية الحوائط رمادي مش هقدر اتكلم فيها انا عن نفسي لا أحب اللون الرمادي عامة و في الدهانات خاصة  ::  فهو لون محايد اوي و في تقديري و بيصيب العين بملل منه سريعاً ...لكن إذا كانت صديقتك تفضله فلا ضرر منه.

حلو الأحمر مع الأبيض هي صاحبتك زملكاوية و الا ايه ههههههههههه
اهم شئ بس يكون الدهان الأحمر حلو في تشطيبه و أعتقد لو كان لامع هيكون أحلي كمان 

بخصوص غرفة النوم بقي هنا لنا وقفة .....
الحقيقة لو بتسأليني عن رأيي فمش أفضل تلك الألوان انا لا أفضل باي حال الغرف النوم السوداء و كذلك الدهان الأبيض و كمان حائط غامق ليه طيب !!! ما تنورها شوية  :: 
هو في تنفذيه بيكون جيد علشان اللون الأبيض هيعطي الإتساع يعني هيعوض الضيق اللي اللون الأسود هيضيفه لكن كراحة نفسيةى للغرفة أعتقد ان اللون الأسود بيضيق من الإحساس بالراحة في العموم للعين.

الوان المعيشة حلوة اوي و رقيقة و دافية كمان..لا يا قمر مش كتيرة و الا حاجة الألوان أهم شئ بس مش تكون المعيشة مفتوحة علي الرسبشان بأي حال...علشان وقتها يبقي لازم يكونوا اتجاه واحد او في خط لوني واحد ...مش تقلقي عادي تعمل الحائط زيتي هو اصله هيكون حائط واحد فقط فمش هيعمل مشكلة 
و ممكن تنوه بأباليك تتماشي مع ستايل الغرفة او تابلوهات فاتحة اللون تنور الحائط أكثر.

مشكلة العمل بالموضة يا بسمة ان بعد سنة او اتنين لو الموضة ديه اختفت هنعمل ايه؟؟ هل هنغير الاثاث!؟!؟ علشان كده الأفضل ان كل واحدة تعمل حسب ذوقها و مال ترتاح له و ليس لأنه موضة أصل اللي برتاح له هيكون موضة بعد سنة و بعد اتنين هتختفي و هترجع تاني بعد خمس سنين و هكذا.
البني الغامق لا غبار عليه هو من أشيك الألوان في الأثاث الحقيقة.

المودرن بقي إتجاه سائد الايام ديه فعلا و قلقل من يستعمل الكلاسيك في الاثاث 
لا لو هي بتفضله مش هيكون كتير و الا حاجة بس يكون فعلا بتفضله مش مجرد انه موضة علشان مش تمل منه بسرعة كما أشرت لك من قبل.
بخصوص الوان الأكسسوار حلوة بس المهم تنسيقها هيكون ازاي؟؟؟ هو ده اللي هيخليها تضيف للمكان او تقلل منه.

في الرسبشان ممكن يتم وضع التابلوهات الكبيرة علي الحائط الكبير فيه فوق الكنبة الرئيسية للمكان
و يمكن ايضاُ وضع مجموعة من التابلوهات الصغيرة بجانب بعض يكون إرتفاع التابلوهات لا يتعدي 180 سم و يمكن وضع ابليكات إضاءة فوق التابلوهات لإبراز جمالها أكثر ... أهم شئ  تحتار تابلوهات تتماشي مع الستايل المودرن المستخدم في الشقة.

بخصوص الخشب هو بيكون خشب HDF و بيتم تركيبه عن طريق اللصق علي البلاط عادي جدا و فيه شركات كثيرة تبيعه الأماكن بقي تقصدي في القاهرة و الا عندكم؟؟؟ علشان انا ممكن اجيب لك عنواين أماكن لكنها ستكون في القاهرة فقط 

بخصوص المطبخ ممكن تشوف نجار ينفذلها الي هي عايزاه و الأكسسوار الداخلي بتاعه فيه محلات بتبيعها 
و فيه في منطقة في القاهرة اسمها الرويعي يعني مليانة من الحاجات ديه و بتكون استانليس بس المهم حد كويس يركبها.

بسومة يا رب اكون قدرت افيدك و يا رب تكون صاحبتك لسه مش اتجوزت علشان تستفيد من اللي قلته 
بجد انا آسفة جداااااااااااااااااااا و يا ريت تقبلي إعتذاري 

و تحت أمرك و مش تقلقي بعد كده هرد فوريرة  ::  تسلمي يا قمر

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## مروة حاتم

أن عاوزة موديلات لستائر الحمامات والمطابخ والبلكونات " من الخارج" وعاوزة أعرف نوع القماش المستخدم

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الله عليكى يابوكى موضوعك بجد تحفه والاجمل انها خدمه مجانى يابلاش هههههههههههههههه
ماشاء الله ذوقك عالى وراقى ودى ميزة تخليكى مهندسه ديكور مشهورة ان شاء الله 
متابعه ستائر الحمام والمطابخ يالا اختارى لنا على ذوقك 
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## doctor2000

السلام عليكم ,عندي استفسار عاجل جدا عندي صالة طويلة طولها 13 متر وعرضها 3 متر مستطيلة ومنتظمة علي الجانب الايمن  يوجد 3 اعمدة واحد منهم في مواجهة الباب مباشرة وال2 التانيين متوزعين علي مسافات منتظمة من الجدار ويوجد كمر نازل من الحائط علي الجانب الايمن فقط ولا يواجد علي الجانب الايسر مثله وعلي الجانب الايسر المواجه يوجد 2 عمود اعرض من اللي علي الجانب الايمن ولكن في مواجهتهم وامام العمود الثالت يوجد طبعا باب الشقة ,دلوقتي انا اخترت البرتقالي الفاتح والغامق للالوان لكن مش عارفة اوزع الغامق فين لاني بحب الغامق جدا ولازم احط الالوان الغامقة فكرت اعمل العامودين اللي علي الجانب الايمن والكمر اللي بينهم باللون الغامق كانهم علي شكل ارش او حرف يو مقلوب وعلي الجانب المواجه اعمل الحائط اللي بين العمودين هو اللي غامق واضع عليه نور زي سبوت لكن الفكرة لم تلقي استحسان من احد وكل الناس بتقول الون العواميد فقط غامق مراعاة للمسافة اللي هي 3 متر عرض دلوقتي عاوزة اعرف مين الاحلي ولو لونت الاعمدة بالغامق هل الون الكمر كمان ؟ولا ايه ؟ارجو تفيدوني لاني محتارة جدا جدا بالمناسبة انا حعمل العامود اللي امام الباب مراية لاني بحب المرايات بتدي وسع وبتنور المكان ارجو انك تكوني تخيلتي الشكل وتقدري تساعديني معلش كمان في حاجة كانو بيقولوا ممكن اعمل الحائط اللي تحت الكمر وبين العامودين هو اللي غامق واخلي العامودين فاتحين والناحية الشمال اعمل العامودين غامق بس حاسة ان حيكون في فرق في امتداد اللون الغامق لفوق علشان الكمر انا حتجنن

----------


## boukybouky

> أن عاوزة موديلات لستائر الحمامات والمطابخ والبلكونات " من الخارج" وعاوزة أعرف نوع القماش المستخدم


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

منورة يا مروة  :f: 

حاضر يا جميلة انا هحضرلك مجموعة ان شاء الله و اعرضها لك هنا 

طبعاً انت تقصدي شتائر الشبابيك مش الستائر داخلية في الحمام مش كده؟؟؟




> السلام عليكم
> الله عليكى يابوكى موضوعك بجد تحفه والاجمل انها خدمه مجانى يابلاش هههههههههههههههه
> ماشاء الله ذوقك عالى وراقى ودى ميزة تخليكى مهندسه ديكور مشهورة ان شاء الله 
> متابعه ستائر الحمام والمطابخ يالا اختارى لنا على ذوقك 
> تقبلى تحياتى


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
يا رب يخليكي يا أم البنات انت بجد وجودك في اي موضوع بينيره 
حاضر و انا عارفةاين متأخرة بس و الله بيكون غصب عني 
بس ان شاء الله في اقرب فرصة هعرض مجموعة من الستائر هنا

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ,عندي استفسار عاجل جدا عندي صالة طويلة طولها 13 متر وعرضها 3 متر مستطيلة ومنتظمة علي الجانب الايمن  يوجد 3 اعمدة واحد منهم في مواجهة الباب مباشرة وال2 التانيين متوزعين علي مسافات منتظمة من الجدار ويوجد كمر نازل من الحائط علي الجانب الايمن فقط ولا يواجد علي الجانب الايسر مثله وعلي الجانب الايسر المواجه يوجد 2 عمود اعرض من اللي علي الجانب الايمن ولكن في مواجهتهم وامام العمود الثالت يوجد طبعا باب الشقة ,دلوقتي انا اخترت البرتقالي الفاتح والغامق للالوان لكن مش عارفة اوزع الغامق فين لاني بحب الغامق جدا ولازم احط الالوان الغامقة فكرت اعمل العامودين اللي علي الجانب الايمن والكمر اللي بينهم باللون الغامق كانهم علي شكل ارش او حرف يو مقلوب وعلي الجانب المواجه اعمل الحائط اللي بين العمودين هو اللي غامق واضع عليه نور زي سبوت لكن الفكرة لم تلقي استحسان من احد وكل الناس بتقول الون العواميد فقط غامق مراعاة للمسافة اللي هي 3 متر عرض دلوقتي عاوزة اعرف مين الاحلي ولو لونت الاعمدة بالغامق هل الون الكمر كمان ؟ولا ايه ؟ارجو تفيدوني لاني محتارة جدا جدا بالمناسبة انا حعمل العامود اللي امام الباب مراية لاني بحب المرايات بتدي وسع وبتنور المكان ارجو انك تكوني تخيلتي الشكل وتقدري تساعديني معلش كمان في حاجة كانو بيقولوا ممكن اعمل الحائط اللي تحت الكمر وبين العامودين هو اللي غامق واخلي العامودين فاتحين والناحية الشمال اعمل العامودين غامق بس حاسة ان حيكون في فرق في امتداد اللون الغامق لفوق علشان الكمر انا حتجنن


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
أهلاً و مرحباً بك doctor2000 نورتي المنتدي عامة و الموضوع خاصة  :f2: 
بصي يا سيتي ...
انا عن نفسي لا أحبذ إطلاقاً انك تدهني الأعمدة باللون الغامق لأني أري ان الأعمدة لا يجب ان يكون عليها تسليط الضوء و اللون الغامق سيبرزها أكثر مما هي عليه في الواقع..و بالتالي أفضل ان تكون النسبة الأكبر باللون الفاتح و إن شئتي تستطيعي دهان أحد الحوائط التي بين الأعمدة بلون مخالف عن البرتقالي او بالدرجة الغامقة أكثر منه و تعلقي في هذا الحائط  تابلو كبير مثلا او مجموعة صغيرة من التابلوهات و يمكنك أيضاً وضع أبليك للتابلو علشان يضيف إضاءة أكثر و لا يحسس بالضيق نتيجة غمقان اللون.. موضوع المرايات ده لو بتفضليه ماشي بس انا خايفة يعمل لخبطة مع باب الشقة و اللي داخل من الباب يتلخبط و تلاقي ناس تتخبط دايما في العمود ده و مش تاخد بالها ان ده عمود و يعتقدوا انه امتداد للشقة ..
لا أحبذ دهان الكمر بلون اغمق علشان مش تحسسي بسقوطه اكثر مما هو موجود و لأني لا أعرف إرتفاع السقف مش قادرة احكم أوي ..لو تحبي تلقطي صورة للمكان و تعرضيها لنا هنا تساعد أكثر يبقي يا ريت طبعا 
يا رب اكون قدرت افيدك و لو فيه اي استفسار تاني تحت امرك لا تتردي و معلش اني اتأخرت شوية 
في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## doctor2000

يا سلام عليكي ؟جزاكي الله خيرا انك رديتي والله رايك عاجبني اوي بس السقف ارتفاعه حوالي 280 سم وتفتكري لما اعمل حائط غامق يبقي علي الجانب الايمن اللي فيه الكمر يعني تحت الكمر وبين العامودين ولا الناحية اللي مفيهاش كمر ؟انا كمان بفكر اعمل اللي ورا الباب غامق كمان ؟علي اي حال انا حلقط صورة واجيبهالك خليتيني عاوزة اروح اجيبها حالا ؟يا ريت بس لو سمحتي توريني لون يكون حلو انا فكرت في البرتقالي اللي جاي علي بني مش الفاقع مش عارفة اسمه هافانا ولا ايه؟وتفتكري تبقي حيطة واحدة بس علي اليمين او الشمال وفيش قصادها حاجة باللون الغامق علي الجانب المقابل ؟انا مش عارفة انتي تخيلتي ولا ايه ؟بس علي اي حال انا متشكرة جدا جدا جدا. اه وميرسي جدا علي الوردة

----------


## i_shosho

السلام عليكم 
ياريت لو اعرف ايه هى الالوان الحالية لدهان الحوائط 
حيث انى ابغى دهان شقتى ولكن لا علم لى بالالوان وتركيبها 
كذلك لو فى صور للالوان دى يكون افضل 
كمان طلب عايزة انتريهات لكن غير منجدة من الخارج وتكون حديثة فى نفس الوقت

----------


## i_shosho

> السلام عليكم 
> ياريت لو اعرف ايه هى الالوان الحالية لدهان الحوائط 
> حيث انى ابغى دهان شقتى ولكن لا علم لى بالالوان وتركيبها 
> كذلك لو فى صور للالوان دى يكون افضل 
> كمان طلب عايزة انتريهات لكن غير منجدة من الخارج وتكون حديثة فى نفس الوقت


يا جماعة هو استفسارى غير ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم أحمد

> يا جماعة هو استفسارى غير ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الاخت العزيزة :f: 
اكيد طبعا استفسارك هيترد عليه ان شاء الله
بس في الحقيقة مشرفتنا الجميلة بوكي بوكي صاحبة هذا الموضوع في اجازة اسبوعين
تدخل المنتدي احيانا علي حسب ظروفها
واكيد ان شاء الله لما ترجع هترد علي استفسارك برحابة صدر
كما فعلت مع الجميع 
فقط ارجو التماس الاعذار للجميع
فهم  بشر قد يكون عندهم ظروف وواجبات تمنعهم من التواجد اليومي
اهلا بيكي دائما :f:

----------


## رباب سعودى

جميل جدا الحجر عقبال حجرتى يارب

----------


## عاشق رومندويل

أحببت أن أهديكم هذاالرابط لأختيار الألوان وأعتذر من صاحب الموضوع لوكنت تدخلت في موضوعه

http://toh.swatchbox.com/ipc/main.asp

أرجوأن يحوزعلى رضاكم

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم 
> ياريت لو اعرف ايه هى الالوان الحالية لدهان الحوائط 
> حيث انى ابغى دهان شقتى ولكن لا علم لى بالالوان وتركيبها 
> كذلك لو فى صور للالوان دى يكون افضل 
> كمان طلب عايزة انتريهات لكن غير منجدة من الخارج وتكون حديثة فى نفس الوقت


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
أهلاً بك i_shosho
معلش انا آسفة بجد انا بالفعل تغيبت عن هذا الموضوع فترة طويلة 
بخصوص الأولوان أفضل إختيار اللون المركب من قبل الشركات عن عمل تركيبات خارجية فيه
لأن اللي بيحصل ان النتجية بتكون مخالفة للون اللي انت عايزاه و حتى تكوني شايفة اللون على الطبيعة ايه

الستايل الحديث في بيكون كله منجد علشان اليدين يكونا غير منجدين و خشب هتلاقي الأغلبية كلاسيك
و اللي مش كلاسيك هيكون ستايل قديم اللي هو بين الإتنين مودة السبعينات كده شوية 
على كل حال يمكنك هنا ان تري موديلات كثيرة أتمنى ان تعجبك:
غرف معيشة و أنتريهات
و عذراً مرة أخرى للتأخير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الاخت العزيزة
> اكيد طبعا استفسارك هيترد عليه ان شاء الله
> بس في الحقيقة مشرفتنا الجميلة بوكي بوكي صاحبة هذا الموضوع في اجازة اسبوعين
> تدخل المنتدي احيانا علي حسب ظروفها
> واكيد ان شاء الله لما ترجع هترد علي استفسارك برحابة صدر
> كما فعلت مع الجميع 
> فقط ارجو التماس الاعذار للجميع
> فهم  بشر قد يكون عندهم ظروف وواجبات تمنعهم من التواجد اليومي
> اهلا بيكي دائما


ربنا يكرمك يا أم أحمد 
و معلش الأجازة طولت شويتين تلاتة كده  :: 
و ربنا يسها مش يكون فيه تأخير تاني هنا 
تسلمي يا قمر
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> جميل جدا الحجر عقبال حجرتى يارب


اهلاً بك رباب منورة
يا رب ان شاء الله و نبارك و نهني قريباً 
دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> أحببت أن أهديكم هذاالرابط لأختيار الألوان وأعتذر من صاحب الموضوع لوكنت تدخلت في موضوعه
> 
> http://toh.swatchbox.com/ipc/main.asp
> 
> أرجوأن يحوزعلى رضاكم


اهلاً و مرحباً بك عاشق رومانديل منور

و الموقع جميل فعلاً و يساعد الجميع في تخيل الألوان التي يحبونها لأنه به فرصة التجربة

كل الشكر لك لتلك الإضافة و لا أبداً مافيش تدخل و لا اي شئ كلنا هنا علشان نساعد بعض  :f: 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## المدمر911

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اول شي اقوله موضوعك ممتاز بل رائع
اختي الغالية
boukybouky
لون البيج الي يتناسب معاه اي لون؟
وسؤال اخير بس محرج 
 لقبك bouky مامعناه ؟ 
تحياتي اينما تكونين

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اول شي اقوله موضوعك ممتاز بل رائع
> اختي الغالية
> boukybouky
> لون البيج الي يتناسب معاه اي لون؟
> وسؤال اخير بس محرج 
>  لقبك bouky مامعناه ؟ 
> تحياتي اينما تكونين


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك المدمر و أخبارك ايه يا رب تكون بخير و عاش من شافك

بخصوص سؤالك عن اللون البيج 
عايزة اقولك ان درجات كتيرة اوي من الألوان تتناسب مع البيج
البيج لون بجد رائع يتناسب مع اغلبية الألوان الغامقة
و أكثر الألوان ملاءمة معه هي:
النبيتي، الكحلي، الزيتي، البني الغامق جداً، الأسود 

اما عن معنى boukybouky
هو اسم بيرجعني لورا 20 سنة مثلاً  ::  ايام المدرسة و صديقاتي القدامى 
قررت انا و صديقة لي نسمي الجروب بتاعنا كل واحدة اسم خاص بنا 
و كان ده إسمي وقتها اللي اختارته لي و كنت بحبه جداً لأني بحبها اوي
و مع السنين و لأن أبناء مصر اول منتدى اشترك فيه على الإنترنت اشتركت بإسمي هذا
هو مجرد إسم مستعار ليس إلا بس عزيز علية انا 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## adghyt45

السلام عليكم 
الاخت boukybouky
اريد ان ادخل دورة قصيرة تكون لمدة اسبوع اسبوعين في الديكور والاعمال الخشبية فهل لي ان اعرف بعض المعاهد في مصر
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم 
> الاخت boukybouky
> اريد ان ادخل دورة قصيرة تكون لمدة اسبوع اسبوعين في الديكور والاعمال الخشبية فهل لي ان اعرف بعض المعاهد في مصر
> وجزاك الله كل خير


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
أهلاً و مرحباً بك أخي الكريم و عذرا للتأخير فأنا لم اكن متواجدة الفترة السابقة و الحقها سفري
بخصوص استفسار حضرتك بصراحة انا مش عندي فكرة عن دورات في الأعمال الخشبية 
بس ممكن تسأل في كلية تربية فنية التابعة لجامعة حلوان اعلم ان عندهم كورسات حرة في الأعمال الفنية عامة
بس مواعيدها و نظامها مش عندي فكرة محددة عنه 
دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

بوكي :f: 

انا بدور علي الموضوع ده من بدري عشان عاوزة اسألك علي حاجات كتير
خلينا نأخد سؤال سؤال بقي عشان مش تزهقي مني وتمشي ههههه

كنت عاوزة اعرف في تقفيل الحمام اللي بيتقفل بالخشب ده
اللي بيكون تحت الحوض والدولاب الجانبي
هل بيكون نوع خشب معين
وهل بيستحمل الحرارة والبخار والمية اللي في الحمام 
وهل عمره طويل ولا يومين ويشقق
بصراحة بيكون شكله حلو اوي ومختلف بجد وكنت عاوزة اطبقه في مصر
بس مش عارفة مستوي الخشب هلاقيه هناك ولا لا
فهمتيني ولا اروح اجيبلك صورة واوريكي قصدي اييييييييه؟ ::

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكي
> انا بدور علي الموضوع ده من بدري عشان عاوزة اسألك علي حاجات كتير
> خلينا نأخد سؤال سؤال بقي عشان مش تزهقي مني وتمشي ههههه
> 
> كنت عاوزة اعرف في تقفيل الحمام اللي بيتقفل بالخشب ده
> اللي بيكون تحت الحوض والدولاب الجانبي
> هل بيكون نوع خشب معين
> وهل بيستحمل الحرارة والبخار والمية اللي في الحمام 
> وهل عمره طويل ولا يومين ويشقق
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
ازيك يا قمراية ..بس كده اسألي براحتك  :f2: 

التقفيل تحت الأحواض بوحدات سواء معلقة او تصل إلى الأرض يمكن تصنيعه من انواع كثيرة من الأخشاب
المهم يكون الدهانات الخاصة بها دهانات مقاومة للمياه و الرطوبة 
و يراعى التعامل بحرص لحد ما في إستعمال المياه عند تنظيف الحمامات

من أكثر الأخشاب تحمل للمياه و الرطوبة الخشب العزيزي و هو ما يصنع منه المراكب
و يوجد خشب التك أيضاً ...و توجد بعض الأخشاب المستوردة المعالجة الخاصة بالمياه كالتي تستعمل 
في الممرات امام حمام السباحة .

في مصر عادة بتنفذ تلك الوحدات من الأرو او الزان او ما خلافه و لكن كما قلت لك يراعى الدهانات جيداُ

لكن في حالة الرغبة في عمل ارضية الحمام خشب ارشح خشب التك

في إنتظار باقى إستفساراتك يا جميلة  و لو عندك صورة معينة تحبي تسألي بخصوصها هاتيها و نتناقش عليها 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## oo7

السلام عليكم 
الاخت العزيزة بوكى
يمكن مكانش عندى الوقت انى اقرا الموضوع كله

لكن عايز اسألك بخصوص عمل ديكورات على الحوائط من خامات بسيطة
وخصوصا انى بجهز حجرة اطفال ومهتم جدا بالحوائط

----------


## ast8froallah

كنت عايزه اعمل حجرة النوم والسفره فورجيه ياريت تفيدونى لانى معرفش اى شئ عنه وياريت كمان تقولولى الاسعار متوسطها كام وهل هو موضه ولا لا

----------


## ast8froallah

اه صحيح نسيت اسال ع حاجه تانيه :Smart: 
هل الافضل انى اعمله ولا اشتريه جاهز ولو هشترى ولو حضرتك تعرفى مكان كويس ياريت تقوليلى

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم 
> الاخت العزيزة بوكى
> يمكن مكانش عندى الوقت انى اقرا الموضوع كله
> 
> لكن عايز اسألك بخصوص عمل ديكورات على الحوائط من خامات بسيطة
> وخصوصا انى بجهز حجرة اطفال ومهتم جدا بالحوائط


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا آسفة بجد مش اخدت بالي من سؤالك غير دلوقتي لما دخلت الموضوع  ::$: 
معلش يا جماعة انا ساعات بس فيه حاجات بتشغلني و بنسى شوية الموضوع لكن و الله من غير قصد
نيجي للسؤال  :f2: 
انت تقصد ايه بديكورات الحوائط للغرفة؟؟
بمعنى هل عايز وحدات تعلق على الحائط في غرفة الأطفال تعطي شكل جمالي و وظيفي أيضاً؟؟
ام تقصد زخرفة للحائط فقط؟؟
لو مجرد زخرفة لا أفضل ذلك في حجرة الأطفال عشان هتفقد الغرفة لمسات الطفولة 
لكن هناك أنواع جميلة الآن متوفرة من ورق الحائط التي تصلح لغرف الأطفال
بأشكال رائعة و الوان بديعة و رسومات تجنن بجد و الخامات اختلفت فبقت تنفع تتنظف و تستحمل عن زمان 

هذه بعض أشكال لإستغلال حائط حجرة الطفل بشكل جمالي و وظيفي:







يا رب يكون ده اللي انت عايزه و لو فيه اي استفسار تاني تحت امرك و في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## oo7

اولا احب اشكرك جدا لانك رديتى على سؤالى
بس الصور اللى عرضتيها بتحسسنى ان مساحة الاوضة صغيرة
والاثاث كله متجمع فى مكان واحد

انا اللى عندى غير كده

الاوضة 4×5م 

يعنى فى جزء كبير من الحوائط غير مستغل

وانا كنت عايز استغل الاجزاء دى باضافة زخارف او رسومات تناسب الاطفال

انتى قلتى ان فى انواع من ورق الحائط تنفع لكدة

يا ريت لو تعرضى صور ليهم

بس خلى بالك انا هاعمل الموضوع ده فى حائط واحد بس

وباقى الحوائط عايز يكون فيهم زخارف من الدهانات  او اى شىء مبتكر

عايز اوضة اطفال صاخبة

معلش هاتعبك معايا 
بس انتى اللى جبتيه لنفسك
ههههههههههههه

والسلام ختام

----------


## boukybouky

> كنت عايزه اعمل حجرة النوم والسفره فورجيه ياريت تفيدونى لانى معرفش اى شئ عنه وياريت كمان تقولولى الاسعار متوسطها كام وهل هو موضه ولا لا


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

أهلاً و مرحباً بك ast8froallah

بخصوص وحدات الأثاث المصنعة من المشغولات الحديدية الحقيقة هي مش موضة لو كانت كلها حديد
بس ممكن يدخل اجزاء بسيطة مع الخشب 
او بمعنى أصح مش موضة في البيوت العادية يعني غير لو كان شاليه منفصل او كده مش المنزل الرئيسي

الأسعار بتختلف حسب التصميم و قدر المشغولات به و كمية الحديد المستخدم 
بس عامة يعني وحدات الأثاث ممكن المتر يعمل من 700 إلأى 1000 حسب الشغل




> اه صحيح نسيت اسال ع حاجه تانيه
> هل الافضل انى اعمله ولا اشتريه جاهز ولو هشترى ولو حضرتك تعرفى مكان كويس ياريت تقوليلى


الحقيقة اكيد العمولة هتكون اوفر لك من المحلات لكن المهم يكون عندك حد كويس يعملك و تكون ضامن شغله

عندك في شارع رمسيس قبل غمرة كده تقريبا مجموعة محلات خاصة بالمشغولات الحديدية ممكن تجد عندهم تشكيلات كثيرة 
و فيه محلات اخرى زي الترا اللي في الزمالك 
و كيان فيه منه في اركيديا مول و جراند مول المعادي
بس أعتقد محلات شارع رمسيس هتكون اكيد ارخص في السعر

في إنتظارك دوماً و دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ast8froallah

مرسى يا بوكى انك رديتى عليا وبجد كل قاعا المنتدى جميله وننتظر المزيد

----------


## رحيــــل

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> أخواني و أخواتي أعضاء منتدي أبناء مصر
> 
> بمناسبة فصل قاعة الديكور عن قاعة المطبخ 
> 
> و تزامنها مع إحتفالات يوم الميلاد الرابع للمنتدي 
> 
> نقدم لكم اليوم مفاجأة سارة  
> ...


ازيك يا بوكى من فضلك محتاجة استشارتك ضرورى ان هاتجوز بعد شهرين وشقتى مدهونة باللون السيمون وانا مش بحب اللون ده خالص ومش قلدرة اقول لخطيبى غير اللون لانه لسه عامله والعفش كله لونه بنى والنجف مودرن برده لون الخشب فيه على بنى محروق اما بالنسبة للحيطة بتاعة الشقة كلها بالغرف لونها التلتين اللى من اعلى سيمون فاتح مايل للروز والتلت اللى من اسفل سيمون غامق مايل للاورنج انا عاوزة اضيع ملامح اللون السيمون مش عارفة اختارالوان الستاير ايه ولا السجاد وكمان لون الانتريه مع العلم انى هاعمله عمولة والستاير هلعملها على شيفونات  ارجو الرد ولكى منى كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام اه ممكن تقوليلى كل الالوان اللى تليق على السيمون وان امكن بالصور شكرا مقدما لك

----------


## boukybouky

> اولا احب اشكرك جدا لانك رديتى على سؤالى
> بس الصور اللى عرضتيها بتحسسنى ان مساحة الاوضة صغيرة
> والاثاث كله متجمع فى مكان واحد
> 
> انا اللى عندى غير كده
> 
> الاوضة 4×5م 
> 
> يعنى فى جزء كبير من الحوائط غير مستغل
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كالعادة متأخرة في الرد  ::$:   بجد الوقت بقى بيجري بشكل غريب ازاي!! اعتقد انت اكيد عارف

بخصصو غرف الابناء بص يا سيدي على هذا الرابط انا نزلت مجموعة من تجهيزات لغرف الأبناء تصلح للغرف الكبيرة و الصغير

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread134777.html

يا رب تجد فيها شئ مناسب و قولي لو عجبك شئ و نتكلم في تجهيزاته و كيفية تظبيطه مع المساحة لديك 

في إنتظارك دوماً و دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> ازيك يا بوكى من فضلك محتاجة استشارتك ضرورى ان هاتجوز بعد شهرين وشقتى مدهونة باللون السيمون وانا مش بحب اللون ده خالص ومش قلدرة اقول لخطيبى غير اللون لانه لسه عامله والعفش كله لونه بنى والنجف مودرن برده لون الخشب فيه على بنى محروق اما بالنسبة للحيطة بتاعة الشقة كلها بالغرف لونها التلتين اللى من اعلى سيمون فاتح مايل للروز والتلت اللى من اسفل سيمون غامق مايل للاورنج انا عاوزة اضيع ملامح اللون السيمون مش عارفة اختارالوان الستاير ايه ولا السجاد وكمان لون الانتريه مع العلم انى هاعمله عمولة والستاير هلعملها على شيفونات  ارجو الرد ولكى منى كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام اه ممكن تقوليلى كل الالوان اللى تليق على السيمون وان امكن بالصور شكرا مقدما لك


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

اهلاً بك رحيل منورة المنتدى و الف مبروك و ربنا يتمم لك بخير

السيمون علشان انه لون فاتح بيليق معاه ألوان كثيرة....
بخصوص الستائر لو هتعملي ستائر خفيفة فقط بتكون شيفونات ..بالتالي هتجدي درجات البيجيهات 
و المائلة على الزيتي و النبيتي كلها تليق مع السيمون و أيضاً مع البني لون وحدات الأثاث
بس اهم شئ الأقمشة في الشيفون  تكون درجة الشفافية عالية فيها علشان مش تكون قاتمة

لو هتعملي ستائر تقيلة مع الخفيف يبقى خلي الستائر الخفيفة بيجات من الشيفون
و الأجزاء التقيلة هي التي لها ألوان تشد ...و ممكن تكون الأقمشة التقيلة منقوشة بس خلي بالك تكون ملائمة لقماش الاثاث
علشان مش تلاقي الدنيا بقت زحمة عندك...فيها انواع من القطيفا بتكون حلوة اوي و بها درجات الوان مختلفة

معلش اني مش عرفت اجيب لك صور للأقمشة ...الحقيقة مش عندي عينات مصورة 
و للأسف محلات الأقمشة ليس لديهم مواقع لعرض العينات

في إنتظارك دوماً
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------

